

New findings indicate HIV/AIDS pandemic began around 1900, earlier than previously thought - FiReaNG3L
http://esciencenews.com/articles/2008/10/01/new.findings.indicate.hivaids.pandemic.began.around.1900.earlier.previously.thought

======
RobGR
The hypothesis that best describes the origin of HIV is outlined in an
extensive book by Edward Hooper, titled "The River", and originally laid out
in a Rolling Stone article (of all places) by Tom Curtis.

This "new" evidence is consistent with that theory.

